
Show HN: It's been 141 days but I revived dresssed.com - MrMcDowall
https://dresssed.com/?launch
======
MrMcDowall
I'm the developer behind the site and themes. Would love to hear what your
thoughts and advice are!

~~~
50shade
From looking at the website, I don't see what the value proposition is at
first glance. Why would this help me as a rails engineer more than buying the
rights to use an html theme from Envato? That seems to be cheaper and hold a
much less steep learning curve. I'm not trying to be a pain, but I am honestly
missing something.

